# Oh noes, *Another* Snake Cake !



## Rob (Sep 23, 2012)

So my birthday is coming up soon, I thought I'd get myself a nice cake.

It all started with a thread started svereal months ago by Rocky: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/amazing-lizard-cake-187107/

I was in absolute awe at the awesomeness of that cake. I eventually tracked the maker down on Facebook, & seeing some of her other work I decided to request a "special" cake for myself. 

The main problem with this was that she is based in Victoria, so I wasn't sure whether it was even feasible to get one made and delivered to Campbelltown, but as luck would have it, it turned out they were headed up our way in the school holidays, so the deal was sealed then !

I sent some photo's of my darling (mheh) Lucifer, and gave her full creative control. I reckon it turned out alright, myself. 100% edible............


----------



## black_headed_mon (Sep 23, 2012)

sweet!!!


----------



## Dreaper (Sep 23, 2012)

that is awesome. so next year same thing but as a full grown BHP ??


----------



## Rob (Sep 23, 2012)

LOL. I don't recall the last time I had a cake, but when I saw that lizard I just had to have one.

Besides, it's the big 4 0 for me, so thought I'd splash out a little.


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday in advance  Great cake! Sure gonna enjoy eating that


----------



## Umbral (Sep 23, 2012)

black_headed_mon said:


> sweet!!!


Pun intended? Looks great!


----------



## lebsta (Sep 23, 2012)

cool cake, will have to look at getting one since my son is snake crazy.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 23, 2012)

how much was that?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 23, 2012)

Can you give us contact details?


----------



## Marzzy (Sep 23, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## damian83 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's great, happy birthday too ya old bugger...


----------



## Rob (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Guys. Let's just say that it wasn't cheap, but if I wanted cheap I would have gone to Woolworths. For the amount of time & effort that has gone into it I'm happy with the price I paid.

Oh & Paul, have a look through the Lizard thread (specifically, my post), which I linked to in the OP.


----------



## Peterwookie (Sep 24, 2012)

After all that time and effort it will be shch a shame to cut it up mate ....... they did a great job , 
Happy Birthday for the day


----------



## Rissi (Sep 24, 2012)

hahahahaha my birthday this Thurs and we get to choose a cake at work. I emailed the lady who buys it a different one (she HATES snakes) and she told me I would get demoted. Let's see if we get anywhere with this one. 
Superb timing, thank you.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Sep 24, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Pun intended? Looks great!


didn't even think of it til now.....


----------



## Skippii (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, that cake's a whole lot of awesome... If someone gave me a cake like that, I wouldn't want to cut it up haha I'd frame it! -- think I'm joking? 

Renae x


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday and I am very jealous ;3
What an awesome cake


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy birthday! and WOW thats so cool. Bugger the snake lol that rock looks so YUMMY!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 26, 2012)

That's the sort of cake I'd make for my mother-in-law. She'd hate it! 

Great job!


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow that looks grate.
Stick it in a terrarium and when people ask if its real say YEAH.


----------



## RobynTRR (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

trhats awesome Rob!!!!


----------



## Rob (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks. We got it on the Sunday, and didn't end up cutting it till the following Friday. The outside had dried out a little, but inside was still super-moist and yummy. Very happy with it.


----------

